
Child Porn Ring Busted as Authorities Cite Ability to Crack Bitcoin Privacy - djsumdog
https://gizmodo.com/huge-child-porn-ring-busted-as-authorities-cite-ability-1839098730
======
csense
Bitcoin's pseudonymous, not anonymous.

Since every Bitcoin transaction is public, it's harder for criminals to hide
from law enforcement than you'd think.

------
jacquesm
Busting child porn rings is - unfortunately - not priority, you can dig up as
many of them as you care for if you know where to look. But the authorities
departments tasked with dealing with these assholes is quite limited and more
reports do not lead to more indictments.

------
Darth_Hobo
That is why you use monero if you don't want government to spy on your every
purchase.

